# Do I need an equalizer?



## mudbugntx (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello all,
I bought a sound card to test my new subwoofer and here is the graph. Do I need a DSP1124P? I measured connected directly to the sub. I will post more graphs later once I run the test through the AVR with Odyssey.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's quite good from 15Hz to 50hz, then you have those dips. You wouldn't use eq on dips anyway, so you may try some movement in the room to see if the 60Hz area can be helped without disturbing the nice response below that.

I would try and get away without eq.......


----------



## mudbugntx (Jan 12, 2008)

After moving my sub all over the room, I finally put it back where I started and turned it 45 degrees so it faced the side wall. How does this look? Still no need for EQ I presume. I use it for 95% HT.:wave:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks pretty good. When you say you are going to apply _Odyssey_ eq from your AVR, do you mean to say _Audyssey_? If so, from other threads it looks like it does a pretty good job with the lower end. Interesting to see what it does to your repsonse....

brucek


----------



## mudbugntx (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes I did mean Audyssey. Please excuse my spelling. One question though, How do I check my subwoofer level through the AVR? I know I have done it before, but when I connected to the right speaker in on the front of the AVR this morning, the pink noise would only play through the right speaker. I have a Denon AVR-3808CI.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, you can certainly use the receivers test tones to set the level. But if you want to use REW, then I normally use a Y-splitter when connecting the PC into the receiver.


----------



## mudbugntx (Jan 12, 2008)

But even only using one side, shouldn't the tone go through the sub?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> But even only using one side, shouldn't the tone go through the sub?


Yes, as long as you have the crossover setup and the mains on small.


----------

